# Concerned & Need Feedback



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Last year was our first year to do our walk thru haunt and we only did it on Halloween night (Wednesday). We started right after trick or treat on the square ended and in about 2 hours time ran close to 200 guests through. We setup the first part of October and the only advertising was by word of mouth. 

I've already been approached by the local community college newspaper to do a feature article, and they said they would more than likely pass the story on to the local papers.

This year we plan to open the Friday before Halloween, Halloween night, and the night after Halloween. My main concern is not being able to handle the traffic produced by the newpaper articles. Mainly in the means of parking. I wanted to accept donations and charge a small entry fee to donate to a local charity which would also increase the numbers.

What if we end up causing problems with traffic the first night, or get so many people we have to turn them away because of being in a residential area?

I'm currently looking for another place to setup but not sure I can pull it off.
Has anyone experienced a lot larger crowd than expected?


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

My suggestion is let the local paper come and ask them not to pass the story off until the following week that you open...That way the main traffic will be halloween which is expect and possibly on Saturday night....And perhaps invite your neighborhood to tour the first opening night?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The school paper will be coming out on the 15th. I'm not positive the other papers will pick up on it, but...


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Haunted attraction magazine suggested selling tickets with times on them. Hour intervals like one to two o clock etc. This way you can have much more control.


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

Even if you don't sell tickets you can make reservations?? and perhaps make so many slots on a first come, first serve basis....


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Something you also may want to consider is going to your local Police Dept and ask about Hiring an off duty uniformed cop. It probably won't cost too much for the few hours the haunt is running. And there is no better source of experience for crowd and traffic control if its needed.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I would think that if you were to be open more nights, you could spread out the rush of it... Because if people know that you're only open for one night, they'll all come at once.
Where as if you were open for a couple weekends.. that would give them time to come when it's not so busy.
.


----------

